# I love lucy



## ionitis

Stiu ce e "I love Lucy", dar trebuie sa fac subtitrarea unui film in care este amintit acest serial. Nu imi dau seama daca ar trebui sa pastrez numele filmului "I love Lucy" sau ar trebui sa gasesc un echivalent. Publicul romanesc nu e atat de familiarizat cu acest serial de comedie. Poate ar trebui sa il inlocuiesc cu un alt serial mai cunoscut romanilor? E permis? Si daca da... Sugestii, va rog. Multumesc


----------



## Blue Butterflies

Bună.

Aş zice că e permis să adaptezi. Întrebarea e în ce context, sau mai bine zis *de ce* e amintit serialul. În funcţie de asta poate îţi dai seama ce se potriveşte... crezi că ne poţi da amănunte?


----------



## ionitis

OK.  Subtitrez un episod din "Seinfeld". Serialul "I love Lucy" e mentionat in contextul urmator: Elaine citeste in metrou ghidul TV, cand un necunoscut intra in vorba cu ea si se amesteca in "activitatea" ei, ii ofera un marker ca sa sublinieze ceea ce doreste sa urmareasca, ii spune:"On this particular Tuesday you could've watched six hours of Lucy. There's I Love Lucy, The Lucy Show, Here's Lucy"... Adevarul e ca nu am vazut nici un episod din "I love Lucy", asa ca daca replica face, de fapt, o aluzie, nu am reusit sa o identific. Daca mai e nevoie de alte detalii, intrebati. Multumesc.


----------



## Blue Butterflies

Ha-ha. De fapt chiar vroiam să sugerez să folosiţi "Seinfeld"... se pare că nu e posibil.

Aveţi mai multe posibilităţi.

1. Aţi putea să vă luaţi de un nume românesc uşor de recunoscut şi cu multe emisiuni (Flooooriiiiin Călinescu?) -- aici, deşi titlurile emisiunilor nu conţin numele dumnealui, sunt cunoscute. -- *nu* recomand să faceţi asta în acest context, dar altădată poate merge.

2. Luaţi un alt nume de emisiune/show TV. Ştiu şi eu, poate... Maria: _Sărmana Maria_ (toată lumea o ştie pe aia), plus unele inventate, aşa pentru umor: _Biata de Maria_, _Să vorbim cu Maria_, _O zi cu Maria_... sau mai ştiu eu ce. -- mie asta-mi place cel mai mult, şi mi se pare că e în spiritul serialului.

3. Folosiţi-o pe Lucy. Nu contează aşa de mult că publicul român nu e prea familiar cu ea -- e soluţia simplă si la îndemână.


NOTĂ: Cele trei seriale pomenite par să fie legate unele de altele, ceea ce face posibilă şi varianta 1.


----------



## ionitis

) "Sarmana Maria"... Nu m-as fi gandit nici o clipa! Mi se pare o idee buna, desi e un serial "de plans" spre deosebire de "I love Lucy". La un moment dat ma gandeam sa folosesc "Tanar si nelinistit" (dar si acesta e drama) sau "La Bloc"... Cred, totusi, ca voi pastra varianta dvs. cu nr. 3. Multumesc foarte mult!


----------



## ionitis

Imi cer scuze ca insist, dar... Ce parere aveti despre "Sarmana Maria", "Maria Mercedes" si "Marimar"? Toate o au drept eroina pe Thalia si se pastreaza sonoritatea datorita repetitiei "Maria"/"Marimar".


----------



## Blue Butterflies

Super.

Îmi trecuse şi mie prin cap "Marimar", tot din cauza aliteraţiei, dar habar nu aveam cine joacă aşa că am renunţat.

(şi puteţi să îmi spuneţi "tu", chiar vă rog)


----------



## ionitis

Ai vazut? Unde-s doi, puterea creste. Sper doar sa nu fiu taxata (e pentru licenta) din cauza modificarii genului filmului. Iti multumesc inca o data.

(si eu vreau sa fiu "tu", nu "dvs."!)


----------



## ancuta

Răspunsul meu vine probabil prea tîrziu, dar dupa părerea mea nu poţi inlocui “I Love Lucy” cu nimic altceva. Caută și vezi dacă și cum a fost tradus in româna. Acest serial a fost votat cel mai iubit serial al tuturor timpurilor in Statele Unite, de curind cazînd pe locul 2, in urma lui ... Seinfeld. După mine, exista un scop precis pentru care este folosită această aluzie. Ca fost traducător, îmi permit să-ţi sugerez să verifici cum s-a tradus și in alte limbi pe care le cunoști. Partea de adaptare se opreste înainte de a schimba contextul și sensul original. De exemplu, dacă omul de la ţara nu a auzit de Picasso, atunci ce faci, il inlocuiesti cu Brâncuși ?!


----------



## ionitis

Da... Mi s-a spus lucrul acesta. Am decis sa nu modific "I love Lucy", desi nu exista un scop precis pentru care este amintit tocmai acest film. Raspunsul nu este intarziat pentru ca inca imi bat capul cu licenta. Multumesc mult.


----------



## ancuta

După părerea mea, există un scop precis, fie el cît de subtil,  pentru care Seinfeld a făcut această aluzie la Lucille Ball (I Love Lucy).

Dacă ai posibilitatea să-l urmareşti in timpul unui interviu, îti vei da seama că este un geniu care nu foloseste cuvinte, referinţe, aluzii la intimplare. Totul are un scop bine definit.
În State, Seinfeld este considerat unul dintre cei mai mari si inteligenţi comedieni de gen masculin moderni, dacă nu cel mai mare. Lucille Ball este considerată cea mai mare si mai indragită comediană de gen feminin a timpurilor nostre. Această aluzie este, printre altele, un salut de la un genial om de artă catre altul. Poate fi deasemenea, un gest menit să reaminteasca publicului nivel extraordinar al talentului lui Seinfeld (Seifeld fiind pe aceeasi scară valorică cu Lucille Ball).
Lucille Ball s-a bucurat de una dintre cele mai prolifice cariere hollywoodiene. I Love Lucy (1951-60), The Lucy-Desi Comedy Hour, The Lucy Show (1962-68),  Here’s Lucy (1968-74), Life with Lucy (1986) sînt seriale diferite. La un moment dat, Lucille Ball aparea pe aproape fiecare canal într-un serial sau altul în reruns în acelasi fel in care apare acum Seifeld pe toate canalele în State. Seifeld a învaţat cum se fac milioane de dolari urmînd exemplul ei si al studioului ei
( rebroadcasts through syndication).


----------



## ancuta

O mică adăugire care te va ajuta in cazul in care te horărăşti să continui să faci traduceri de seriale tv. Vei intilni nenumarate aluzii şi fraze din I Love Lucy in multe seriale americane, indiferent de subiect. Spre exemplu, eu sint fan Stargate Sg-1 (serial SF), care este plin de fraze de genul “_Lucy, I’m home_”, “_Lucy, you got some splaining_ (adica explaining) _to do_”, etc. Folosesc *splaining* pt. că sotul lui Lucy este cubanez şi vorbeste engleza cu accent. La inceput n-am inteles de ce şi de unde este citatia. Dupa ce am urmarit citeva episoade din I Love Lucy, totul a inceput să facă sens şi a devenit extrem de amuzant.


----------



## ionitis

Eu nu am urmarit "I love Lucy" niciodata, doar am auzit de serial. In episodul pe care il subtitrez (pt licenta), nu Jerry este cel care face aluzia, ci un tip care pur si simplu o abordeaza pe Elaine in metrou in timp ce aceasta incearca sa citeasca ghidul TV. Barbatul este tipul tocilarului, cu ochelari si oarecum firav. Citatul pe care l-am scris atunci cand am initiat discutia l-am subtitrat simplu, fara adaptari. Ma gandeam sa las totul asa cum este, desi as avea o intrebare: ar trebui sa traduc titlurile "I love Lucy", "The Lucy Show" si "Here's Lucy"? Nu stiu in ce masura publicul romanesc cunoaste povestea lui Lucy. Asa cum nici eu nu o cunosc decat din ceea ce am citit pe Internet.
Orice sugestie e binevenita. Important e sa aiba un impact asupra publicului virtual pe care il creez pentru licenta.


----------



## ancuta

Ştiu episodul Seinfeld despre care vorbești. Cînd am spus la ce face probabil Jerry aluzie, m-am referit la subtilităţile lui in calitate de creator, scenarist și producator al serialului.
Ȋn legatură cu titlurile serialelor, eu le-aș traduce. Ȋncă o dată, îţi sugerez să te interesezi dacă I Love Lucy a fost vreodata tradus in românește pe vreunul din nenumăratele canale acum existente. Dacă da, pastreaza felul in care s-au tradus iniţial. Dacă nu, îţi repet să te uiţi cum a fost tradus in alte limbi, de multe ori ajută. Spre exemplu, I Love Lucy s-a tradus în italiană drept Lucy ed Io (Lucy și eu/ Lucy și cu mine). 
Greu de dat un sfat cum să le traduci pt. că în general în Romania titlul filmului este schimbat in proprortie destul de mare ca să aiba priză la public si să atragă. Vezi pe ce se bazeaza și cei de la licenţa cînd corecteaza: exactitate în traducere sau imaginaţie. I Love Lucy – O Iubesc pe Lucy, (Sînt) Ȋndragostit de Lucy, Sînt Ȋnnebunit după Lucy sau Eu și Lucy (copiind varianta italieneasca). The Lucy Show – Spectacol cu Lucy, Ora de Comedie/Spectacol de comedie cu Lucy, Să ridem cu Lucy, etc. Aș face un joc de cuvinte, trei titluri care să sune bine, haios și repetitiv impreuna, gen O iubesc pe Lucy, Specatacol cu Lucy, Uite apare și Lucy...
Ȋţi înţeleg teama ca publicul (virtual) nu va inţelege referinţele la aceste spectacole, dar sarcina unui traducător nu este nici să facă cultură, nici să retușeze textul original. Singura ta sarcina este să traduci si să redai sensul cît mai exact. Mulţi traducători români (majoritatea în televiziune) fac greșeala să meargă prea departe cu adaptarea. Ia exemplu traducerea de carti, făcuta în mod mult mai riguros, de oameni cu multă experientă. Cînd exista cuvinte, noţiuni, aproprouri pe care cititorul român nu le cunoaste sau inţelege, se face o _nota autorului_ la sfirșitul paginii care explică noţiunea. Ştiu că nu ai unde s-o faci in traducerea unui serial tv, dar principiul rămine același.
Ȋn fine, dacă dai la examenul de licenţa de una din fostele mele profe de engleza, te va pica dacă nu respecţi ce ţi-am explicat pîna acum si iti iei prea multe libertati cu adaptarea. LOL
Hope this helps.


----------



## OldAvatar

Părerea mea este că atâta timp cât nu există o traducere oficială a titlului filmului de către eventuali deţinători ai dreptului de difuzare, orice altă adaptare a titlului reprezintă o alterare a traducerii.


----------



## ancuta

OldAvatar, n-am inţeles ce ai vrut să spui. În ce sens “alterare”?
 
Repet pt. a treia oară că soluţia ideala este ca Ionitis să se intereseze dacă şi cum a fost tradus în româneşte serialul şi să păstreze traducerea originală. Eu sînt plecată de 10 ani, aşa că habar n-am. Ionitis n-a răspuns niciodată categoric că serialul nu s-a tradus şi difuzat în România. A spus doar că nu l-a urmarit niciodata, care poate implica că nu l-a urmărit fie în română, fie în engleza.
Mă rog, în cazul în care serialul nu a rulat niciodata pe micul ecran românesc, atunci aş traduce titlurile acestor 3 seriale. Nu le-aş lasa in engleza pentru că aş limita publicul numai la acea parte care vorbeşte engleza.
Iar dacă am hotărît să traduc, ce rost are să introduc nume de seriale româneşti (Maria) intr-un serial american, ba chiar pur newyorkez ?! N-are nici o logică sau credibilitate, pe lîngă că contrazice principiile de traducere, ca un american în metrou (care n-ar şti nici pe ce continent se află România) să-i spună lui Ellaine despre niste seriale românesti care ruleaza pe micul ecran american pe toate canalele !!!
Worst case scenario, românizeaz-o pe Lucy în Lucica deşi, Dzeu mi-e martor, după terminarea serialului Dallas, România gemea de Lucy, Pamele si SueEllene. Chiar şi noi aveam la bloc o căţea Pamela. LOL
Indiferent de ce hotărăşte Ionitis, dacă vrea să aibe succes ca traducătoare, atunci trebuie să fie dispusă să facă muncă de cercetare, mai ales acum cînd traducătorii au la îndemîna internetul, fapt ce le uşureaza infinit munca faţă de trecut.


----------



## OldAvatar

@ancuta
Acum eu sunt cel care nu înţelege. Ceea ce am zis în postul precedent era *tocmai* faptul că *sunt perfect de acord cu tine*. Am avut ceva probleme de exprimare? O să recitesc postul.


----------



## ionitis

Ar fi trebuit sa mentionez ca "I love Lucy" nu a fost difuzat in Romania. De aceea este posibil ca publicul romanesc sa nu inteleaga faptul ca cele trei titluri numesc, de fapt, seriale americane de comedie. Am cautat pe Google destul de mult, dar nu am gasit o traducere oficiala a titlurilor, cu exceptia variantei "O iubesc pe Lucy" pentru "I love Lucy" (evident). Nimic mai mult. Am gasit varianta in romana intr-un articol publicat pe un site al presei online. Ea era precedata de titlul in engleza si notata intre paranteze. Nu cred, insa, ca as putea face acelasi lucru (sa scriu ambele variante) pentru ca e vorba de o subtitrare si incerc sa nu "poluez" imaginea cu prea mult text.


----------



## Trisia

Dacă ai posibilitatea să-ţi întrebi profesorul coordonator, poate ar fi bine s-o faci.

Şi să ne spui şi nouă


----------

